# Bought a "ROKU" streaming player, downgraded my Satellite TV package



## Melensdad

Bought a ROKU streaming video player at Sam's Club so I could put a TV in view of Melen while she recoups from her surgery.  She can't see the TV where it is placed, and there is no way to move the TV and keep it hooked up to the Dish Network system _(unless I run cables across the floor or tape them to the walls for a few weeks while she recovers)_.  So I picked up this little "streaming video" player to see if it would work for her.  Figured I could return it if it proved worthless.

Well its proven itself enough that I just downgraded my Satellite TV package and am saving about $30 per month.  That will easily pay for the cost of the player in less than 3 months and it gives me access to movies and other things that my Satellite package didn't provide.

Honestly I think I can probably drop another $10 or maybe $20 from the monthly bill by buying a couple more of these little units and returning some leased satellite boxes.  With my daughter going off to college, do I really need a box in her room?  Or how about the satellite box down in our family room where neither my wife, nor I, ever go to watch regular TV?  Sure we go down to watch DVDs/Blu Ray disks in that room, but we don't go down there to watch the local news, etc.  So a ROKU box down there would be good enough.


----------



## Melensdad

Thought about it more.

Just had my family room satellite box deactivated.

The service agent was very helpful, dropped my bill down to $80 a month.  This morning before I started messing with this stuff my bill was $120 a month.  I'm still P.O.'ed at myself for paying that much for TV service.  Not thrilled with $80 a month, but I don't know that I can cut it any more without incurring the wrath of the rest of the family.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

geez Bob you should have my bill it runs about 300 per month for cable internet and 3 phones. and that's if I have no bandwidth overages had a couple of bills as high as 900 bucks. i'm getting ready to try hughs net if the service is acceptable we will be dropping the cable modem. the beauty of hughs net if you go over your band width in a 24 hour period of time you just get knocked off for a period of time, no surprise bills at the end of the month.


----------



## squerly

dds said:


> i'm getting ready to try hughs net if the service is acceptable we will be dropping the cable modem. the beauty of hughs net if you go over your band width in a 24 hour period of time you just get knocked off for a period of time, no surprise bills at the end of the month.


Hughes SUCKS!  Don't go there, I'm afraid you'll be sorry.  I bought into their service and wound up paying the early termination fee to get out after 3 months.   Support comes from Asia (and it sucks too).  Even after I paid the early term fee I still have the initial investment of their dish, installation, etc.   I hated the bastards so much I took their dish down, backed over it with my tractor and sent them the pics.  I'm sure I'm not the first and I'm sure they didn't giver a damn, but it made me feel a little bit better.


----------



## squerly

Melensdad said:


> Bought a ROKU streaming video player at Sam's Club


I haven't heard of this before, can you give me some additional details of how it works and what I could expect from it?  I'm damn tired of paying $130.00 a month for Direct TV and having to put up with 50% of my airtime being commercials.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

How many of the channels are free?  Or are you basically paying extra to watch all the movie channels?

I don't have any cable or satellite TV - just internet.  Is there any value to the Roku box if you are cheap and only want to watch free stuff?


----------



## Melensdad

squerly said:


> I haven't heard of this before, can you give me some additional details of how it works and what I could expect from it?  I'm damn tired of paying $130.00 a month for Direct TV and having to put up with 50% of my airtime being commercials.


Its a streaming device that taps into your internet, you need reasonably high speed internet because it will be bringing its channels to you through the internet service.

There are no local channels.

You can pay for some channels, like NETFLIX and HULU +

If you are an AmazonPrime customer you can access all their movies/TV series from their service.  There is a cost to that service but many people get it just to save on shipping from Amazon.

Some of the channels SUCK.  Most are reruns or second run movies.  Some provide LAST SEASON's series, etc.

What I ended up doing was paying for a couple channels (about $10 per month each, total cost $20) to try them out.  I also downgraded my Satellite service by $40 per month.  Net effect is $20 per month saving.  

My guess is that I will probably drop one of the 2 pay channels (Netflix and Hulu+) after I figure out which provides more of the content I actually watch.  So I'll end up with a $30 per month savings when its all said and done.





PBinWA said:


> How many of the channels are free?  Or are you basically paying extra to watch all the movie channels?
> 
> I don't have any cable or satellite TV - just internet.  Is there any value to the Roku box if you are cheap and only want to watch free stuff?


If you like older stuff, limited news, last month's episodes, then yes.   

Heck, if you go to the local movie store and rent a few movies a month then the $7 or $8 fee to subscribe to stream Netflix would be cheaper than renting movies from the local store.


----------



## Melensdad

Oh, and I just bought a second ROKU box.  The first one I bought (3 days ago) was the ROKU 2 XS.  Paid $89.  It was the only choice they offered at Sams Club.  I just ordered a ROKU 2 XD from Amazon for the family room TV.  

The  XS has game console buttons on the remote and costs a bit more than the XD.  Since I don't play games I see no need for the game console buttons.  Amazon has the XD for $68.  I get free 2nd Day shipping as an AmazonPrime member.

There is a new ROKU 3 model, it costs $99, its supposed to be faster, but I see no speed issues with the ROKU 2.  





dds said:


> geez Bob you should have my bill it runs about 300 per month for cable internet and 3 phones. and that's if I have no bandwidth overages had a couple of bills as high as 900 bucks. i'm getting ready to try hughs net if the service is acceptable we will be dropping the cable modem. the beauty of hughs net if you go over your band width in a 24 hour period of time you just get knocked off for a period of time, no surprise bills at the end of the month.



I never had Hughes but I did use Skycasters.  Same concept.  Skycasters was a commercial version of the same(?) or similar service.  Expensive.  Slow.  But I did get great technical support, in English, from Americans.  Not sure if is is still that  way.  I had it because it was the ONLY service I could get when I moved out to where we live.  It served me well but was never quite as good as I had hoped and it was double the price of everything else.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that looks like it would be nice to have if you didn't have such restrictive band width. the reality is, up here my provider doesn't give me any more speed or band width over hughs net ,they are in the process of doing a ground based system that will speed things up but, the band width will be the same. all that speed will do is get you to your limits faster, than you just start paying through the nose for overages again.


----------



## Melensdad

Oh, by the way, ROKU is not the only video streaming box out there.  Apple makes a device called AppleTV which is similar.  I think it cost $99.  Does similar stuff.  Has a few different tricks that the ROKU doesn't have, but the ROKU has some channels that the AppleTV doesn't have.  

There are a couple other similar devices out there.

C|Net rated the ROKU the best of the streaming boxes.  But like I said, I bought the ROKU because that was what they had at the Sam's Club.  I'm happy with it.


One thing that I'm finding is that if you want to watch a certain TV show or movie, its best to use the "search" feature.  Hulu may offer it FREE while AmazonPrime may charge for it and Netflix may not even offer that selection.  So to get the most FREE content, the search gets you there quickly.​


----------



## Melensdad

Well I'm getting more and more used to the ROKU players.

And I'm still impressed.

Some of the content providers have some on screen interfaces that could be better.  AmazonPrime has a great menu for selecting your viewing option ON YOUR iPad but a cumbersome menu on the TV screen.  Some others have some similar issues, but overall its pretty manageable.  

The "search" screen is your friend.  Just type in your search word and movies, TV shows, etc all pop up in a drop down style menu which lists possible matches.  Best part is it will search ALL of your "channels" so you can pick the content provider from which to watch the episode.  This is beneficial for a couple reasons, FIRST, you may not know that the content is available from multiple providers, SECOND, you may find that one provider's "channel" offers fewer/greater viewing options for that particular TV show/series than another does.

Yes, I think ROKU was a good choice.

BY THE WAY, if you have multiple ROKU boxes all of them are tied to your account and each of them can access all the 'channels' you set up on your ROKU.  Set up for the second ROKU box was pretty painless.  I did find out that I had to "subscribe" each of my 2 boxes to tie into my AmazonPrime and Hulu+ memberships.  But again, that was pretty painless.  Took about 15 to set up the second box, that included plugging in the wires AND setting up the various subscriptions.  



When Melen heads off to college I will probably drop the satellite box in her room.  No need to pay $7 a month to have the box sit there unused when she will be in college 9+ months each year.  I'm just sick and tired of paying for things that go unused.  When she returns home, if she wants to watch something, she will still have her Netflix account and a DVD player that work in her room.


----------



## tommu56

We have 2 roku's and dropped cable for TV bill went from 120 month for TV and internet to 65 for just internet  then 80/ year for amazon plus and ~10 a month for netflix now I looking at a homerun dual box to get TV on the computers and tablets.

http://www.silicondust.com/

tom


----------



## Melensdad

Well I chatted with Melen and she said that she actually didn't use the TV in her room to 'watch TV.'   She occasionally used it to watch a DVD, but never used it for viewing the Satellite package.

So I just had her satellite box deactivated.  My monthly bill is now dropped $50 from $120 down to $70.  We are now down to 2 sets that actually get satellite TV.  The one in our living room and the one in the master bedroom.  All other sets now have a ROKU box.

I did pick up a ROKU 3 box and put it on the 50" HDTV in our family room.  It responds much faster than the ROKU 2 boxes we already own. It comes with the game "Angry Birds" already pre-loaded on it _(not sure what that is)_, the remote also acts as game control _(something I will never use)_ and it also has a set of ear buds and a volume control so you can turn the volume off on the actual set, and then listen privately to the show via the earbuds through the remote _(probably nothing I will use either)_.

I'm not sure the ROKU 3 is worth the added money, but it does respond instantly because the internal processor is much faster.


----------



## tommu56

Melensdad said:


> Well I chatted with Melen and she said that she actually didn't use the TV in her room to 'watch TV.'   She occasionally used it to watch a DVD, but never used it for viewing the Satellite package.
> 
> So I just had her satellite box deactivated.  My monthly bill is now dropped $50 from $120 down to $70.  We are now down to 2 sets that actually get satellite TV.  The one in our living room and the one in the master bedroom.  All other sets now have a ROKU box.
> 
> I did pick up a ROKU 3 box and put it on the 50" HDTV in our family room.  It responds much faster than the ROKU 2 boxes we already own. It comes with the game "Angry Birds" already pre-loaded on it _(not sure what that is)_, the remote also acts as game control _(something I will never use)_ and it also has a set of ear buds and a volume control so you can turn the volume off on the actual set, and then listen privately to the show via the earbuds through the remote _(probably nothing I will use either)_.
> 
> I'm not sure the ROKU 3 is worth the added money, but it does respond instantly because the internal processor is much faster.



How has she been doing since surgery?

fat fingered on a droid


----------



## Melensdad

ROKU update, one month later.

It does take a bit of time to get used to ROKU.

One thing I like about 'regular' TV is the ability to simply scroll through channels and stop when I find something.  Its pretty mindless, but if you simply want to have something on in the background then 'regular' TV fits the bill.

ROKU doesn't work that way.  You have to do 'searches' then pick something.   That is one thing I do not like about it.

Another thing I do not like is that there is a lack of NEWS.  I've found several news channels but they are generally abbreviated in what they offer, often offer only older stories, or are foreign channels.  That may be a particular problem only for me, I tend to get up early and go to one of the TVs that does not have satellite access because I don't want to disturb the family in the early morning hours.

But on the bright side, I've found documentaries and old movies that are all available for viewing when I want to watch.  

Overall, with 1 month of ROKU watching, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Melensdad

Well the lovely Mrs Bob is taking a liking to ROKU now.  

If not for the local news and some national news shows, I'd drop Satellite TV completely.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I got a Roku2 yesterday and hooked it up.

Best app for it is the Plex Media Server if you have a computer that can run it:

http://leapbit.com/2013/02/24/16-essential-plex-channels/

Lot's of cool free channels through Plex and you can stream movies from your computer.


----------



## Catavenger

A friend of mine bought the newer version of the Roku box. So I may buy his old one from him (or swap him something for it). Right now besides my cable TV I have a Sewel HDMI cable hooked to my TV. With the way my living room is set up that works fine for me. I usually sit (heck I about live) in the recliner. I plug the cable into the laptop. The cable then runs behind my love seat on the south wall then up & behind my 1st entertainment center on the west wall to the TV which is in the 2nd entertainment center. Thus the cable is not in my way.
I did have to buy a new cable because 1 of my cats knocked over my laptop & ripped loose the HDMI cable. This was really my fault since I wasn't sitting in the recliner like I usually do and had just kind of half assed set my laptop down.
If you want to buy an HDMI cable I suggest you buy it online since they are much cheaper.
I've been thinking of cancelling the cable & going to Netflix or Hulu plus or something. I could then also reconnect my TV to the roof antenna and watch local shows like I did before cable.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I hooked the Roku up to my old-school CRT TV with the provided A/V cables and it streams everything over my WIFI network.  Looks like I can kick the flat screen can down the road a little farther.

; )


----------



## Catavenger

PBinWA said:


> I hooked the Roku up to my old-school CRT TV with the provided A/V cables and it streams everything over my WIFI network. Looks like I can kick the flat screen can down the road a little farther.
> 
> ; )


 
 Was it hard to do that? If not I may get the Roku from my friend & hook it up to the old TV in my bedroom & keep using the HDMI cable in my living room.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Simpler and easier than I thought it would be.

I ran the Plex Server installer and pointed it at my Movies folder and it all showed up on the Plex channel on my Roku.


----------



## Melensdad

Well its been almost a year since I got my first ROKU unit.  Still happy with it.  In fact probably more happy with it.

I did end up canceling my HULU+ subscription.  It was $8 a month and I didn't watch it very often.  HULU+ is a great channel if you want to watch reasonably current TV shows, and by reasonably current I mean the episode could be as new a having been aired on one of the major networks just last week.  

On the plus side, there is now an official YOU TUBE channel.  If you ever watch YOU TUBE videos on your computer or tablet, seeing the Grumpy Cat videos on your big screen TV makes the experience that much better.

Actually there have been quite a few new FREE channels added to the ROKU service over the past year.  It is becoming a trend for LOCAL NEWS to become available via ROKU and while many localities are not represented, I've been able to find some for my area.  

It seems that ROKU has only gotten better.  Google is pushing its proprietary service.  AppleTV is obviously being pushed by Apple.  And now Amazon has entered the fray with its FIRE.

But with Google, Apple and Amazon, all 3 are proprietary systems that exist to make money for those specific companies.  Each tends to aim your watching experience to their specific brand, and to try to sell you videos/movies/episodes from their pay service.  ROKU, on the other hand, has no such revenue stream generator so its an open platform that treats all the video sources equally.  

All 4 hardware platforms feature most of the same channels, but their search systems work differently.  For example, the new and highly touted Amazon FIRE has a "voice activated" search engine but it won't search Netflix, while it will search its own Amazon Instant Video and a couple other channels.  The ROKU search is universal and searches its whole platform.

So, almost a year into my ROKU experiment and I'm very happy with cutting back my satellite subscription.  I still like my satellite for its current offerings, its up to the second news shows, etc.  But I don't miss the channels I cut out.  And I'm happy to be saving $35+ a month that was simply wasted.


----------



## Melensdad

Just another update, more than a year in, and with experience with a few different ROKU units, I have to say that the ROKU 3 is clearly superior to the other, prior, ROKU models.  It has the best interface, it has the fastest real life response time.  On the 3 TV sets where ROKU is most often used, we have the ROKU 3 installed.  On the other sets we have the earlier ROKU XS and DS models.  Both of those seem to have very similar user interfaces, but the ROKU 3 offers a much cleaner user screen, allows for episodes in a TV series to play automatically one after the next, etc.  

The one downside to the ROKU 3 is that is HDMI only so it must be used with newer sets.


----------



## tommu56

don't forget the private channels in roku line up.

http://mkvxstream.blogspot.com/2013/03/roku-private-channels-2013-roku-channel.html

news
http://mkvxstream.blogspot.com/2012/12/roku-news-channels.html


----------



## jpr62902

Is there a monthly subscription fee for the Roku?

 Edit:  Per Amazon, there is no fee.


----------



## Melensdad

No fee for Roku.

SOME channels, like Netflix, HULU+ and Amazon Prime do have monthly fees.  

SOME channels have no fees at all, an no commercials, these are generally narrowly subject matter focused channels.

SOME channels have no fees, but do play commercials.  These are generally the free channels that play some older movies, TV shows, etc.

Honeslty 70% of our ROKU use involves watching NETFLIX, 25% involves watching Amazon Prime Video, the remaining 5% is watching free TV channels like weather, CBS News, etc.


----------



## jpr62902

I could probably get by without the Roku since every TV we have is either a smart TV or has a device connected with Netflix, Amazon and Hulu apps.  I could drop my cable\internet bill from $140 to $50 for internet only + another $24\month for those 3 streaming services.


----------



## Melensdad

jpr62902 said:


> I could probably get by without the Roku since every TV we have is either a smart TV or has a device connected with Netflix, Amazon and Hulu apps.  I could drop my cableinternet bill from $140 to $50 for internet only + another $24month for those 3 streaming services.



Yes, no need for Roku if you have 'smart' devices. Roku offers more channels and a better interface with a universal search (actually not 100% universal) but if you don't ever have those you will never miss them.  I have 2 smart Blu-Ray players and don't use them for anything but playing discs because the Roku is pretty idiot proof, works well, and it's the same platform as on all other devices in the house so no need to learn how to use 1 one way and another a different way.


----------



## jpr62902

Bob, this is a very useful thread.  Thanks for posting all this great information.


----------



## Melensdad

I think most of what you get with Roku is a PLATFORM.

You also get an excellent user interface too.

Combine those two things and the Roku box is always ranked the #1 streaming device by the tech journals and folks who compare such things.  I can't compare Roku to the Amazon Fire or Google Chrome, but I can compare Roku 3 to various Roku 2 versions and I can compare both to "Smart Hub" devices.

And from my personal experience there is no real comparison.  Roku 3 is just so much easier.  Perhaps only because I am used to it?  Perhaps because I am set in my ways and when I learn 1 system then I don't want to have to learn others to do the same job in a different room?  But the Roku 3 is the logical extension of the 2 different Roku 2 players I have and when it comes time to replace anything it will be compatible with a Roku or it will be another Roku, or Roku will sit next to it.

Not trying to evangilize for the brand.  I looked hard at Apple TV, Google Chrome and Amazon Fire when they came out, when they were improved, etc.  I'll switch from Roku to something better when better comes along, but right now there doesn't even seem to be a rumor of anything on the distant  horizon that can knock Roku off the 'king of the hill' status.  Except maybe some of the Smart TV sets that already have Roku built right into them.


----------



## bczoom

jpr62902 said:


> Bob, this is a very useful thread.  Thanks for posting all this great information.


I'll second that!  Thanks Bob.

Got a smart TV and Netflix subscription for Christmas.

Just ordered a Roku to connect another TV.

Once up and running, I'll start dropping some cable service.

Can you get "Premium" channels (HBO, Cinemax...) from one of the online services?


----------



## Doc

Can you get all the discovery channels, A&E, TCM, TBS, Fox news, CNN, ESPN, and AMC  via streaming?


----------



## bczoom

Heads-up on online services.

I was just looking at my Cable service online statements.  Watch your data usage!

We're allotted 300G per month.  We still have a week left in this period and we're already over 500G. 

Looking at daily usage, I think a lot is my son downloading XBOX 1 games but watch your settings for viewing movies using places like NetFlix.  By default, they're set to the highest quality which is 3G/hour.  Drop it down one quality setting and it goes to .7G/hour.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Can you get all the discovery channels, A&E, TCM, TBS, Fox news, CNN, ESPN, and AMC  via streaming?


Depends upon the service but generally speaking the answer is NO.  You can get SOME, and some have limited shows available.  





bczoom said:


> Heads-up on online services.
> 
> I was just looking at my Cable service online statements.  Watch your data usage!
> 
> We're allotted 300G per month.  We still have a week left in this period and we're already over 500G.
> 
> Looking at daily usage, I think a lot is my son downloading XBOX 1 games but watch your settings for viewing movies using places like NetFlix.  By default, they're set to the highest quality which is 3G/hour.  Drop it down one quality setting and it goes to .7G/hour.


I have ZERO limitations on my service!!!  $39.99 a month.  But its not super fast.  Fast enough for streaming!


----------



## tiredretired

bczoom said:


> I'll second that!  Thanks Bob.
> 
> Got a smart TV and Netflix subscription for Christmas.
> 
> Just ordered a Roku to connect another TV.
> 
> Once up and running, I'll start dropping some cable service.
> 
> Can you get "Premium" channels (HBO, Cinemax...) from one of the online services?



You can get the streaming version of HBO, called HBOGo.  However, you already need to be subscribed to HBO via a cable or satellite service.  This is changing, but it has not happened yet.


----------



## Doc

DirecTV HBO costs are soon going up to 17.xx per month.  Crazy.  I don't have any of the premium channels and do not miss them.


----------



## jpr62902

Doc said:


> Can you get all the discovery channels, A&E, TCM, TBS, Fox news, CNN, ESPN, and AMC via streaming?


 
 Hulu networks: http://www.hulu.com/tv/networks


----------



## jpr62902

Bimp.

We're finally looking at cutting the cable and trying to decide which streaming service is best for us.  We're leaning toward PlayStation VUE with a Roku Ultra box.

Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## Melensdad

jpr62902 said:


> Bimp.
> 
> We're finally looking at cutting the cable and trying to decide which streaming service is best for us.  We're leaning toward PlayStation VUE with a Roku Ultra box.
> 
> Any comments or suggestions?



I've never looked into the PS VUE packages.  Which package are you looking into?  How does the monthly cost of that package -vs- monthly cost of a similar cable/satellite package compare?  

Will you have to upgrade your internet package so you can do streaming video?


----------



## jpr62902

So here's what I'm finding out (other than this sh!t is frustrating as all get out to get straight).

All streaming devices and services are not equal and at times, exclusionary.

Samsung smart TV's do not have an app for the Sony streaming service, PlayStation Vue (but  they used to).

Charter\Spectrum Cable does not have an app for Amazon's Fire TV, but they do have one for Roku and just about any other streaming device.

You can't watch current episodes of The Walking Dead on Hulu.

Live streaming services like Hulu Live and PS Vue are more pricey ($40\month and up).

I was able to talk Spectrum into changing my internet from 30 mbps to 200 mbps and give me a comparable cable package to the one I had with Time Warner for the same price and got a bunch of extra movie channels thrown in for a year.

My house is 100+ years old and not entirely wired for modern technology, so I'd rather stream stuff via wifi or watch broadcast programming, since my reception's pretty good.

Since Roku is Spectrum compatible, I can use that as another cable box via wifi.  That saves me all kinds of headaches.

For now, we're gonna stay with cable, but will be exploring more options over the next 12 months.

We also just bought a UHD smart TV and the voice remote is stupid easy to use\find programming.  The picture is awesome, too, but if you're signal is low res, a 55" UHD TV will make that readily apparent!


----------



## tiredretired

There are really no decent live streaming services out there. That is my conclusion after doing some research.  Some offer cloud DVR but there are restrictions such as not being able to zap commercials to a limit on how long recordings can be saved such as 28 days max.

Some do not offer local networks if this is important to some to get local news and weather.  Others do, but charge more for the service.  

Hard to find one that offers the ability to pause live TV and maintain a buffer.  Important feature for some like me whose phone seems to ring off the hook sometimes.

I pay a lot for cable, but I get a landline phone # which is big time important to the one who must be pleased, a 300 Mbps modem, a modem/wifi router with 802.11AC, plus a bundled cell phone service for two phones that uses the Verizon Network for $1.24 for both phones.  That is NOT a typo.  We pay only $1.24 per month to keep two cell phones running on Xfinity Mobile with unlimited talk and text and free long distance. Data is extra, but we do not use data.  When away from home, we have access to millions of Xfinity wifi hot spots with an app that tells us where they are. Works great.  Oh, by the way, we got the cell phones from Xfinity Mobile for one dollar each with NO contract.  That is my kind of language right there. 

Not worth leaving cable even though I piss and moan about it from time to time.


----------



## Melensdad

jpr62902 said:


> So here's what I'm finding out (other than this sh!t is frustrating as all get out to get straight).
> 
> *All streaming devices and services are not equal and at times, exclusionary.*
> 
> Samsung smart TV's do not have an app for the Sony streaming service, PlayStation Vue (but  they used to).
> 
> CharterSpectrum Cable does not have an app for Amazon's Fire TV, but they do have one for Roku and just about any other streaming device.
> 
> You can't watch current episodes of The Walking Dead on Hulu.
> 
> Live streaming services like Hulu Live and PS Vue are more pricey ($40month and up).
> 
> I was able to talk Spectrum into changing my internet from 30 mbps to 200 mbps and give me a comparable cable package to the one I had with Time Warner for the same price and got a bunch of extra movie channels thrown in for a year.
> 
> My house is 100+ years old and not entirely wired for modern technology, so I'd rather stream stuff via wifi or watch broadcast programming, since my reception's pretty good.
> 
> Since Roku is Spectrum compatible, I can use that as another cable box via wifi.  That saves me all kinds of headaches.
> 
> For now, we're gonna stay with cable, but will be exploring more options over the next 12 months.
> 
> *We also just bought a UHD smart TV and the voice remote *is stupid easy to usefind programming. * The picture is awesome*, too, but if you're signal is low res, a 55" UHD TV will make that readily apparent!



True on all points.

The streaming services are not perfect.  Far from it if you are hooked on any specific new series.  

I keep a 'basic' satellite package + local channels.  I am, due to some mistake by DISH Network, getting all the HBO & Cinemax for $5/month.  The moment that mistake is noticed I will cancel all those channels as I see no reason to pay $25/month for those channels.


We also only have 2 of our TV sets on Satellite.  
Both of the above sets also are connected to ROKU ... 1 is a "Smart TV" but we prefer the ROKU interface and have never bothered to use the "Smart TV" features.
3 sets, which basically go un-used, are connected to ROKU boxes.  
We upgraded a 15 year old 720/HDTV to a 58" 4G/UHDTV and there is a massive WOW factor in the picture quality.

If you "know a guy" you may be able to buy an Amazon FIRE Stick, have it "hacked" and get KODI installed.  KODI is a worldwide network of computer geeks (not meant as an insult) who modify, search, find, and make "channels" for live content.  You can theoretically get ANYTHING broadcast over satellite though a KODI device.  The interface is not always clean.  It is sometimes user friendly.  Sometimes not.  It has to be updated periodically so your "guy" will become someone you visit for updates from time to time.  I know a few "guys" who hack the Firesticks for $75 and they also install 'skins' to make the user interface a bit easier.  I have no desire to have to re-learn how to use my TV every 6 to 12 months.  I can live without some of the content they get.  FWIW, owning and using a 'hacked' device is apparently legal.​


----------



## jwstewar

We tried to cut the cord last year - and actually did for about 2 weeks. 

We had DirecTV satellite and it just kept getting pricier and pricier. So found DirecTV Now. They were giving 30 days free trial and if you prepaid for a month a free Amazon Firestick. And because DirecTV Now was so new, they were offering you a special, their top of the line package for $35 for life. No local channels, it wasn't recognized by the networks to be able to use their apps, and no DVR. The app was buggy, but we figured it would get better since it had only been out for about 6 weeks at that point. Between then and I Internet speed it was jerky. So when we received the boxes to send our DirecTV equipment back they made me a deal. We lost a few channels, nothing major, got all new equipment, for $50 per month for 2 years. So we went back to DirecTV.

I did install Kodi and some skins on the Firestick. It is clumsy at best to use (and this is using the skins and stuff folks recommend) and most of the stuff is low quality and barely watchable on a large TV. We do have Amazon Prime and stream some stuff from them, but find for the most part still watching normal satellite TV.


----------



## Melensdad

jwstewar said:


> ...
> I did install Kodi and some skins on the Firestick. It is clumsy at best to use (and this is using the skins and stuff folks recommend) and most of the stuff is low quality and barely watchable on a large TV. We do have Amazon Prime and stream some stuff from them, but find for the most part still watching normal satellite TV.



And this is why I have stuck with ROKU.  

Perhaps another streaming box is good?  I don't know.  

My daughter has NETFLIX and we piggyback off her account.  I have AmazonPRIME and she piggybacks off my account.  Add to that all the free stuff on ROKU and I could be busy watching forever.

But again, still have a very basic Satellite package too.  Mostly for the local channels and AMC so I can get new episodes of THE WALKING DEAD.


----------



## jwstewar

Let me clarify, the Kodi interface is clumsy at best. The Firestick's interface is OK and works fine.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> And this is why I have stuck with ROKU.
> 
> Perhaps another streaming box is good?  I don't know.
> 
> My daughter has NETFLIX and we piggyback off her account.  I have AmazonPRIME and she piggybacks off my account.  Add to that all the free stuff on ROKU and I could be busy watching forever.
> 
> But again, still have a very basic Satellite package too.  Mostly for the local channels and *AMC* so I can get new episodes of THE WALKING DEAD.



Check out the new show coming on AMC March 26, 2018 called the Terror.  If you are into Negan & Rick you should like this show.  The book this show is based on was outstanding by Dan Simmons.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> Check out the new show coming on AMC March 26, 2018 called the Terror.  If you are into Negan & Rick you should like this show.  The book this show is based on was outstanding by Dan Simmons.



Already planning to give it a watch.





jwstewar said:


> Let me clarify,* the Kodi interface is clumsy at best*. The Firestick's interface is OK and works fine.



Yes, that is how I thought you meant it and that is how I've interpreted it.  Others have told me the same thing.


----------

